# p1c cm9.1 stable release



## galaxie500fb (Jul 23, 2011)

Goofing off at work and I happened across the cyanogen 9.1 stable release is up for the cdma tab. Gotta wait til I get home to give it a whirl.
Its posted on their website.


----------



## jeffreysleong (Jan 8, 2012)

Noticed the file size is the same as the cm9.0 stable release. Any changes worth flashing the new version that you noticed? There were no specific changes mentioned in the changelog.

Thanks!


----------

